# 经济形势向好



## 2fssd

经济形势向好，here 形势can it translates in current? see with the current顺势而为，in Chinese 势somwhat means a general feeling of the present condition. I ask my teacher but didn't get answer.
anyone can help?


----------



## SuperXW

肯定不可以啊……翻译不能逐字拆解后翻译，而是要看是否符合外语语法和用语习惯的。再说current这词的常见意思是“当前的”，直接引起歧义……
其实“经济形势向好”和“经济向好”意思没有任何区别，这个词跳过就可以。
我就知道这么多了，怎么翻译我也不会。


----------



## SimonTsai

The economy is expanding.
The economy is on a growing trend.


----------



## Lamb67

​这些都表明，缅甸局势正逐渐_向好_的方向发展。
All of that indicates that the situation in Myanmar is gradually improving.

From the reverso context.

The economic situation has been upwards and onwards.😘


----------



## AquisM

2fssd said:


> 经济形势向好，here 形势can it translates in current?


不可以。Current 只有 “水流、电流” 等意思，描述的是实体的流动，不能形容经济情况等抽象概念的走势。



SuperXW said:


> 其实“经济形势向好”和“经济向好”意思没有任何区别，这个词跳过就可以。


完全同意。


----------



## 2fssd

OK，understand🤗


----------



## elroy

I suggest:

The economy is growing.


----------



## henter

You could also write the economy is going gangbusters or the economy is on a roll.


----------



## brofeelgood

The economy is trending up.


----------



## henter

brofeelgood said:


> The economy is trending up.



  I wouldn't use trend up in this way.  Here is the definition of TREND UP (phrasal verb) definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary.

  I'd argue that one could even use greet shoots if we are talking about a resurgent economy.  We could also use pick up steam , say, the economy is picking up steam.


----------



## brofeelgood

henter said:


> I wouldn't use trend up in this way. Here is the definition of TREND UP (phrasal verb) definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary.


You might want to consult additional (and equally reputable) sources, e.g. Oxford Dictionaries. Or perhaps give google a go and see how expressions like "economy is trending up/upwards/higher" are typically used.


----------



## henter

brofeelgood said:


> You might want to consult additional (and equally reputable) sources, e.g. Oxford Dictionaries. Or perhaps give google a go and see how expressions like "economy is trending up/upwards/higher" are typically used.


I see. Be honestly, I have never found this expression in financial publications. I have been reading Fortune magazine for years; I also read The Economist, Forbes and  Bloomberg Businessweek in fits and starts. I'm not suggesting you are wide of the mark.  I just want to say that I  wouldn't use trend up in this sentence. I'd prefer to use on an uptrend.

 . Oxford Dictionaries? You mean this one: "interest rates are trending up in Japan?"  I think trending up =ticking up in this sentence. TREND | Synonyms of TREND by Oxford Dictionary on Lexico.com also antonyms of TREND

Having said that, I also have to do justice to your contention that we can find such headlines  online, say, "economy is trending up and "Alibaba, Like China's Economy, Keeps Trending Up". The first one is from Businesswire.com and the second one is from jingdaily.com, both of which are little-known publications.

A website called al-monitor.com also has an article entitled Is the Palestinian economy trending up?


----------



## pimlicodude

The economic situation is improving.


----------



## henter

We could also use on the mend.



brofeelgood said:


> You might want to consult additional (and equally reputable) sources, e.g. Oxford Dictionaries. Or perhaps give google a go and see how expressions like "economy is trending up/upwards/higher" are typically used.



Oxford Dictionaries? I don't have an account, brofeelgood. So, I won't be able to look up the definition of trend up on this website.


----------



## Lamb67

get back on trend​A related post tiltle on the English forum😘
"Trend up" sounds weird.
I have asked about it on the English forum.


----------



## henter

Actually, we could  use on the upswing or turn the corner in a situation like this.

In fine fettle can also be used to talk about a nation's economy that's going great guns, say, one could write its economy is in fine fettle.



Lamb67 said:


> get back on trend​A related post tiltle on the English forum😘
> "Trend up" sounds weird.
> I have asked about it on the English forum.


  It's not weird. It's just not a perfect word choice from my standpoint, notwithstanding Forbes has an article entitled "As The Pandemic Winds Down, Hiring Is Trending Up." Here it's understandable for an editor to match wind down with trend up. 

  Regardless, you wouldn't catch me using it . I'm bolshie.


----------



## brofeelgood

Gosh, what happened here? Sorry henter, I should have quoted from Lexico instead. It has the exact same content as OD. Here are some results catalogued as actual publications that I scooped up from Google Books.

1) Economic Impact of Open Source on Small Business: A Case Study by Mike Henderickson · 2012
"_This way you get a sense if the whole US economy is *trending up* or down and does the language mirror that trend._"

2) Summary of Howard Marks's Mastering the Market Cycle by Milkyway Media · 2022
"_When the economy is *trending up*, he wants to invest more money and own more of the products that are mostly pushing up, and less of the ones that are mostly heading down_."

3) The Journal of Commerce - Volume 9, Issues 1-14 by Commonwealth Business Media Incorporated · ‎2008
"_How can the price of tallow, the rendered fat of cattle or sheep, signal whether the modern global industrial economy is* trending up* or down?_"

Nice find on the Business Wire article. I don't know what kind of coverage you get over there, but this Berkshire Hathaway owned company is considered a promiment source of business news and counts newswire services such as Reuters and Bloomberg among its customers. I definitely wouldn't label it as "little-known". 



henter said:


> I'd prefer to use on an uptrend.


Frankly, I don't see a meaningful difference between "The economy is on an uptrend" and "The economy is trending up".


----------



## henter

brofeelgood said:


> Gosh, what happened here? Sorry henter, I should have quoted from Lexico instead. It has the exact same content as OD. Here are some results catalogued as actual publications that I scooped up from Google Books.
> 
> 1) Economic Impact of Open Source on Small Business: A Case Study by Mike Henderickson · 2012
> "_This way you get a sense if the whole US economy is *trending up* or down and does the language mirror that trend._"
> 
> 2) Summary of Howard Marks's Mastering the Market Cycle by Milkyway Media · 2022
> "_When the economy is *trending up*, he wants to invest more money and own more of the products that are mostly pushing up, and less of the ones that are mostly heading down_."
> 
> 3) The Journal of Commerce - Volume 9, Issues 1-14 by Commonwealth Business Media Incorporated · ‎2008
> "_How can the price of tallow, the rendered fat of cattle or sheep, signal whether the modern global industrial economy is* trending up* or down?_"
> 
> Nice find on the Business Wire article. I don't know what kind of coverage you get over there, but this Berkshire Hathaway owned company is considered a promiment source of business news and counts newswire services such as Reuters and Bloomberg among its customers. I definitely wouldn't label it as "little-known".
> 
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a meaningful difference between "The economy is on an uptrend" and "The economy is trending up".


Thanks for the tip. I know Berkshire Hathaway, which is still owned by Warren Buffett. And I have also read some parts of a related book written by his amigo Carol Loomis, who used to be one of the most respectable writers at Fortune; she is still a contributor, albeit in name only. She is approaching 90, I suppose.

  I have never heard of Business Wire before today. I ran a check after you mentioned that it's owned by Berkshire Hathaway. It turns out to be that it's a not a media outlet or financial publication; it claims to be a "global leader in press release distribution and regulatory disclosure."

  It's okay if you want to use trend up. I just don't feel like using it. To put it another way, I'm not using it until Fortune magazine starts using it.

  By the way,   Warren Buffett is said to have sold off all his newspapers. What's the point of keeping Business Wire? It can't be a money-gusher. It doesn't have terminals like Bloomberg.


----------

